# Odd tracer route



## ekbest (Aug 9, 2008)

For some weeks, my site judahsglory.com with many subsites being rebuilt has been tracing to nocdirect.com instead of to either the server it is supposed to be on or at least the company.

A Recent traceroute shows an unusual display that is somewhat alarming: I have included it in an attachment.

Can someone with a great deal of server experience put in words what is going on, why the different IP and why the arrays in what looks like an artificial subnet of hops?

See attached pdf.
View attachment Toolbox _ DNSstuff _ Traceroute Results for judahsglory.pdf


----------

